# Identifying this Compressor pump?



## Fitzy (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Thank for looking into this with me. I can't find any part#'s that show up on any search. I have no idea what I have for a pump. Picked it up for $100 Bucks. I have added picks.
Thank you! Fly Wheel OD is 12 5/8th


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Fitzy,

I'm not familiar with it but it definitely is a single stage unit. I would think 5 HP electric motor could run this but at what speed? Piston bore and stroke would help figure it out. This looks like a consumer grade Devilbiss single stage.









DeVilbiss Compressor Parts - Centrair Air Systems & Supplies | Your Industrial Air Compressor Partner


Devilbiss compressor parts for 447, 445, 247, 44643, 44642, 432, 440, 123, 223, 123. Overhauls kits, valve kits, gaskets and rebuilt pumps.



www.centrair.ca





Stephen



Fitzy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank for looking into this with me. I can't find any part#'s that show up on any search. I have no idea what I have for a pump. Picked it up for $100 Bucks. I have added picks.
> Thank you! Fly Wheel OD is 12 5/8th
> ...


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Fritzy

I think I found it it's a Jenny GC Pump









Jenny 2 to 5 HP Single Stage Air Compressor Pump 150 PSI | GC Pump


<p><strong>Brand New:</strong> Jenny 2 to 5 HP Single Stage Air Compressor Pump 150 PSI | GC Pump</p> <p>Standard Features:</p> <p>Flywheel and Air Filter Included</p> <p>Cast Iron Pump</p> <p>Start Stop Operation</p> <p>***Pump Not Shipped With Oil***</p>




www.compressorworld.com







Fitzy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank for looking into this with me. I can't find any part#'s that show up on any search. I have no idea what I have for a pump. Picked it up for $100 Bucks. I have added picks.
> Thank you! Fly Wheel OD is 12 5/8th
> ...


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Fritzy,

The manual download only shows the 4 cyl version parts break out but I guess the internal parts are the same. Or the seller couldn't find the correct schematic to list

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Fritzy,

If this pump is in good shape you made a good score! this is a commercial unit designed to run up to 100% duty cycle! New it's about $800. make sure you use the correct oil recommended by Jenny. Synthetic 30 wt:

Cj0KCQiA4feBBhC9ARIsABp_nbXCpyG2fePMgjP2FLZ2cXloHwQa0sRRVKpIhQHybGPdfUGWmKNtpToaAtCeEALw_wcB:G:s

Stephen



stevon said:


> Fritzy,
> 
> The manual download only shows the 4 cyl version parts break out but I guess the internal parts are the same. Or the seller couldn't find the correct schematic to list
> 
> Stephen


----------



## troycross40.tc (3 mo ago)

Fitzy said:


> Hi Everyone, Thank for looking into this with me. I can't find any part#'s that show up on any search. I have no idea what I have for a pump. Picked it up for $100 Bucks. I have added picks. Thank you! Fly Wheel OD is 12 5/8th
> View attachment 8872
> View attachment 8871
> View attachment 8870
> ...


 This pump is a dewalt knock off of a emglo/jennie pump, dealt purchased emglo then later had the pumps built by schukz fir a short period and then from either China or India. Emglo and jennie never used a flywheel retainer bolt ir washer to keep their flywheels on the shaft but dewalt sure did, emglo/jennie flywheel will always be pressed on with a roll pin #k25 being used


----------

